# low pressure misting nozzles?



## Danyal (Apr 15, 2006)

i want to make a DIY misting/spray system out of an airpump, some tubing, a large jar and some spray nozzles but all the nozzles i see online seem to be for large vivs and need 45psi plus and i don't think an airpump can do that. i'm thinking of those spray nozzles that you can get in garden centers and greenhouses that are really small and you just stick into a hose will they work? the nozzles don't need a wide spray area because they'll most likely be over a 20g long or a handmade 30"x12"x8" viv.


----------



## RGB (Jan 15, 2006)

How exactly are you going to use an air pump to create a misting system?


----------



## Danyal (Apr 15, 2006)

drill two holes in the lid of the jar, air line tubing in one and slightly larger tubing in the other. i figure when the air pump gets turned on it will pump enough air into the jar to create enough pressure in the jar to force water up the other tube through the nozzles into the tank.


----------



## RGB (Jan 15, 2006)

You probably won't get much more than a slow drip using only an air pump. I tried something similar using garden "fogger" nozzles and it didn't work at all. To operate any of the true misting nozzles you'll probably need 30 psi or more. I'd suggest either buying a MistKing system or building a similar one yourself. Pumps are available on eBay, i just got one for $20 that usually costs $50. My whole system should cost me less than $80. Here's a few links to check out with info on Misting Systems:

Mist King

Cloudtops

Mike's DIY Misting System Thread

An older thread with some good info


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Can you do this, yes, but you're going to need an air source that can generate 30+ psi. A typical fish air pump isn't going to do it. A garden sprayer will, and so will an air compressor. 

If you're just trying to mist a 20g tank, get a garden sprayer, and a misting nozzle. Remove the spray head from the garden sprayer and replace is with the misting nozzle. Add a small valve to the setup so you can turn the misting head on and off and you're set. 

There's a page somewhere on the web that details how someone did this with a timer and a few other things, but I can't find it off hand. Maybe someone else will know it and post a link. 

Man Ron, you're all over the misting threads lately


----------



## RGB (Jan 15, 2006)

defaced said:


> Man Ron, you're all over the misting threads lately


Yeah, i've been researching them a lot lately so it's all fresh in my mind.


----------



## Danyal (Apr 15, 2006)

<If you're just trying to mist a 20g tank, get a garden sprayer, and a misting nozzle. Remove the spray head from the garden sprayer and replace is with the misting nozzle. Add a small valve to the setup so you can turn the misting head on and off and you're set. >
what is a "garden sprayer?" i'm looking for a small easy to use setup that i can leave on a timer and not have huge changes in humidity while i'm say at camp this summer. i just got back from a mission trip in mexico for a week and found that even though i had all my tank/cage lights on timers i turned off the light on my anoles before leaving so they where without light for a week although my little brother did water them every day. the whole setup is supposed to fit ontop of my dresser, an area 32"x16" and since i'm either going to make a tank 30x12x8 or buy a 20g long i won't have much room unless i put it on the floor under my bed and the dresser is 48" tall.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

This an example of a garden sprayer 

The site I mentioned in my first post details how a guy retrofitted one and used a garden timer (Example) to control it. If I have some time tonight I'll look for it.


----------



## Danyal (Apr 15, 2006)

ok so could i get one of those pumps(it needs to have a power chord already because i have zero electrical experience) and drop it into a handmade tank, say 24x4x12(5g) placed behind the viviarium, run a lenght of hose up from the resivoir that runs the length of the viv, cap it at the opposite end, cut three holes in the hose(one at both ends and in the middle) and stick in a spray nossle into each hole(looking for a heavy mist/light rain effect) and plug it in?


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

No electricity needed. There's a handle on top you pump like a bike pump. The big white part of the whole thing is the resivoir. The timer will run off of a battery. 

Yes, the nozzle setup you are describing will work if the nozzles don't use a ton of water. There's a company called "Mister Landscaper" that sells some super cheap nozzles that produce a heavy spray. Might want to check them out.


----------



## Danyal (Apr 15, 2006)

so what happens while i'm away? i don't want the frogs to dry out and i don't trust my brother and his buddies while i'm way, he's ten and loves playing with my stuff, i came home from mexico and found my sword in the wrong postion and the knife below it also upside down turns out he was "showing" them to his friend and messing around with a 200 dollar razor sharp(not figuratively, literally) sword he had no idea how to handle(i still don't) and this isn't first time this has happened.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

A week with no misting isn't a big deal for these guys. It's pretty typical to dry them out to help induce breeding. If your borther can pump the garden sprayer then they'll have mist, if not then they'll go through a bit of a dry spell.


----------



## Danyal (Apr 15, 2006)

ok, cool. thank you very much


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2006)

here check this out
http://www.baskinglizards.com/product_i ... cts_id=143
This was designed for a cham but itll work for dart forgs to. Just dont use tap water
when I first read this it was in the winter so I couldnt get the stuff to make it becuase it was seasonal but I plan on setting one up when I get the money.


----------



## SLEDDER23 (Mar 17, 2005)

Check http://www.tincs.com/Pneumatic_Rain.html out if you want to get back to your original idea. I'd be interested in seeing that post that Mike was looking into on the garden sprayer though...


----------



## RGB (Jan 15, 2006)

SLEDDER23 said:


> Check http://www.tincs.com/Pneumatic_Rain.html out if you want to get back to your original idea.


That's the idea that i tried. It didn't work for me.


----------



## Danyal (Apr 15, 2006)

well i found an air pump that will do 7 psi and can anyone explain to me what cfm means? i will definitly look into those links, thanks


----------



## RGB (Jan 15, 2006)

cfm = Cubic Feet per Minute


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

> I'd be interested in seeing that post that Mike was looking into on the garden sprayer though...


It's identical to what OutCold posted. 
http://www.trix.com/binx/mister/ 
and 
http://www.barrs.com/spray.htm


----------



## Danyal (Apr 15, 2006)

sweet, that looks like it will do the trick but how do i set the time to go for just a few minutes a day? the timers in the link all looked like they were set to go for alteast 15 minutes and i don't want a water feature in the tank. will it be ok to run the mister once a day in the after noon and have a fogger set in a water dish go off once in the morning and once in the evening?


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Each timer will have different timing incriments. You'll just have to look around and find one that has a short enough time for your needs.

Your misting and fooging schedule sounds fine.


----------



## SLEDDER23 (Mar 17, 2005)

defaced said:


> > I'd be interested in seeing that post that Mike was looking into on the garden sprayer though...
> 
> 
> It's identical to what OutCold posted.
> ...


Every time I have one of those solenoid valves, I have to build another potato cannon! :twisted: Oops, wrong forum. :wink:


----------

